# weight for four month puppy



## oakley's mum (Apr 13, 2011)

Approx how much should a golden puppy of four months weigh ,I have a large male ,his last vet checkup weight surprised me. All is well he is not over or under weight ,can visibly see a waist.Vet was pleased with it but I was scared when he weighed in at 42 pound for a four month old .I am going to have a behemouth on my hands.I am sure he will be the gentle giant however. What is a typical weight for his age? Any ideas?


----------



## dochusar (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a 3 1/2 month brother/sister litter mates. The male is at 36 pounds and the female is 24 pounds. My vet says that males are 10 to 15 pounds heavier than females. I feel that my girl is slightly underweight, so I think your boy is just about the right size.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Sounds about right. I don't think he'll necessarily grow to be super big. Look at the parents to get an idea.


----------



## NatnHoney (Mar 12, 2011)

I took Honey to the vets a few days ago. She is 4 months old and she weighs 32lbs.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

I have been keeping a chart of Zali's growth each month. At 4 months she weighed 14kg which is just under 31 lbs. That was considered average for a female golden by my slow growth chart.

If the vet was happy, I'm sure everything is good. Males are heavier than females anyway. He may end up being tall and long.


----------



## Norms Mom (Feb 25, 2011)

I took Norman to the vet last week - he is four months old and 43lbs.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

oakley's mum said:


> Approx how much should a golden puppy of four months weigh ,I have a large male ,his last vet checkup weight surprised me. All is well he is not over or under weight ,can visibly see a waist.Vet was pleased with it but I was scared when he weighed in at 42 pound for a four month old .I am going to have a behemouth on my hands.I am sure he will be the gentle giant however. What is a typical weight for his age? Any ideas?


Mirabelle weighed in at a whopping 56 1/2 pounds at 5 months old. She doubled Harley's puppy weight and was around 40 pounds at 4 months. She stopped growing abruptly... as in... she is still 56 1/2 pounds to this very day. I wouldn't worry about getting a monster puppy until they are 7-8 months old and 90+ pounds... LOL.


----------



## MajesticSadiesMom (Mar 8, 2011)

We weighed Sadie last night....she is 16 weeks and weighs 31lbs. Everyone says he is tubby but I keep telling them she is just fluffy. Bathed her last weekend and when she was wet she looked about 1/2 her normal size. She goes to the vet tomorrow so we will see what he says about her weight.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

At 4.5 months Hank weighed 40 lbs. He'll be 2 years in July and weighs 70 lbs.


----------



## LauraJ (Mar 30, 2010)

Sami at 4 months was about 25 pounds...


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Duncan at 4 months plus a couple of days is 41 pounds. Vet said he looks just about right...has a defined waist... etc. So I think your guy seems not out of the norm.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah that's about right.

This chart is a pretty good barometer to follow: Golden Retriever Puppy Growth Charts

Jackson was 42lbs at 4 months. 62lbs at 6 months. And now 68lbs at 8 months....so from 4 to 6 months he had a big spurt, but has leveled out now. Maybe he'll put on a few more pounds and top out at 75lbs max

So you aren't far off from where you should be.


----------

